# Ryanair and Laser card



## johnjoda (23 Jun 2011)

Hi, Just tried to book flight from Dublin to UK and got to check out and no facility to pay by laser any longer.
I booked last April and paid by laser card


----------



## elcato (23 Jun 2011)

They changed to Visa debit a while back sinilar to the banks who are generally replacing Laser with VDebit


----------

